# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Travel buddy/meetup?

## TravelMate

Hello!

I'm 30 (ugh.. not used to that  yet), male, Chinese descent, Texan by birth, raised in the Middle East and California. This site's been a great help to me, and I'd love to raise a glass with anyone along my way (or even somewhat off it)!

My itinerary's very loosely planned, with:

1-1.5 months in China:
Shanghai -> Beijing -> Hong Kong -> Guangzhou -> Guilin/Yangshuo/Xingping -> SEA


1.5 months in Southeast Asia:
Hanoi -> Hoi An -> Saigon -> Phnom Penh -> Siem Reap/Angkor -> Thailand

and finishing with a week in Japan (Tokyo and Osaka).

The first and last couple weeks are the only even marginally well-defined portions of my trip so far. In Beijing, I want to hike along the Great Wall, and in Japan I'll be climbing Mt. Fuji and splurging in Tokyo and Osaka.

If nothing else, I've been told that watching elderly Chinese ladies berate me for being illiterate in my mother tongue is enormously entertag.

----------


## davidsmith36

This gathering is for the individuals who love to travel, however don't generally have a travel mate to run with. Solo travel is extraordinary, however it's not for everyone! This is an extraordinary chance to advance fresh, become more acquainted with individuals, and gain some incredible experiences en route.

----------

